# Zappa Plays Zappa Special Fall Tour



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dweezil and the gang are making a special fall run of some very intimate venues. About 8 dates total. The "You Can't Fit On Stage Anymore" tour stops in two Canadian cities. Toronto at the Mod Club (about 250 capacity) and in Montreal at Le Gesu (capacity 400).

All attendees of these special concerts will be given a code that will allow them to download the entire concert at a later date. Concert goers will also be able to vote on the songs they would like to hear as well as have the chance to win a Hagstrom Super Swede that will be given away at every show. Tickets on sale now.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Dweezil and the gang are making a special fall run of some very intimate venues. About 8 dates total. The "You Can't Fit On Stage Anymore" tour stops in two Canadian cities. Toronto at the Mod Club (about 250 capacity) and in Montreal at Le Gesu (capacity 400).
> 
> All attendees of these special concerts will be given a code that will allow them to download the entire concert at a later date. Concert goers will also be able to vote on the songs they would like to hear as well as have the chance to win a Hagstrom Super Swede that will be given away at every show. Tickets on sale now.


Yeah. his dad was a endorser of Hagstrom, and his son plays Swedes and Vikings .
Shame he's not coming here, I would go, and I have been eyeing another hag.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He must be keeping them stacked away somewhere. All I have ever seen him play is a Gibson SG.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I would love to see that show. I saw his dad Frank play here in London 4 times and then once in Detroit. I would be really interested to hear how it sounds now. I have read alot of great reviews.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Dweezil is a endorsed artist for Hagstrom, may be recent. They have been running ads in the latest mags. Hagstrom is more than likely a sponsor of those 2 concerts, since they are giving away 600 dollar guitars.

Super Swede is very nice, beautiful flame job on those. Who ever wins them will be very lucky.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> I would love to see that show. I saw his dad Frank play here in London 4 times and then once in Detroit. I would be really interested to hear how it sounds now. I have read alot of great reviews.


I went to see Dweez last year in TO and was blown away at his guitar work. I had no idea he was that good.

[youtube=Option]7wDVWX_NxGM&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

I would love to see it, but the tickets are $115 and $145 - that's a lot of coin.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Swinging in to TO to check this one out tonight.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Baconator said:


> I would love to see it, but the tickets are $115 and $145 - that's a lot of coin.


Sure, but if I knew I wouldn't be sleeping on the couch for a month I'd gladly spend the 2000$ it would cost me just to get there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fabulous show last night. About 2 hrs 45 minutes. Great set list and sound was great. Can't wait to download the recording.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Can't wait to download the recording.


Do they have a taper's section or are they releasing board mixes?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure what the process was. I am assuming it's a board mix.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw Zappa does Zappa a couple of years ago, mainly because Steve Vai was the "special guest".
Gotta say, i was completely blown away by Dweezil's chops..... and Terry Bozzio's drum-kit :smile:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't miss their DVD, produced by Fogolabs in Montreal (the show's from Portland, OR), great playing, great sound and editing and awesome music (including Bozzio and Vai). I really like it because the vibes player is a highlight for me and he was hidden by the Bozzio drumstore when I saw them at the Metropolis, here in mtl. 

They even have a cam on Dweezil's neck and the best shots are him and Vai dueling as seen from behind the nut on the SG:rockon2:sdsre

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sysexguy said:


> Don't miss their DVD, produced by Fogolabs in Montreal (the show's from Portland, OR), great playing, great sound and editing and awesome music (including Bozzio and Vai). I really like it because the vibes player is a highlight for me and he was hidden by the Bozzio drumstore when I saw them at the Metropolis, here in mtl.
> 
> They even have a cam on Dweezil's neck and the best shots are him and Vai dueling as seen from behind the nut on the SG:rockon2:sdsre
> 
> Andy


Is this DVD available yet? Where do we find it?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.amazon.ca/Zappa-Plays-Pi..._bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1224949529&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.ca/Zappa-Plays-Pi..._bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1224949529&sr=8-2

Special deluxe edition has an audio CD version as well (total 5 discs)

btw, Pierre and Francois Lamoureux, the producers, are Sudbury born, Montreal based and are in the top 3 concert video production companies worldwide:smilie_flagge17:. They are also fabulous musicians and great friends.

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have ordered a copy.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

They've added two dates in January (Vancouver and Victoria)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

salv said:


> They've added two dates in January (Vancouver and Victoria)


Highly recommend it. Get your tickets !


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Caught Zappa Plays Zappa in TO last month- amazing! Go if you're able.

gtrguy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtrguy said:


> Caught Zappa Plays Zappa in TO last month- amazing! Go if you're able.
> 
> gtrguy


I was there myself, eagerly awaiting the download !!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was there myself, eagerly awaiting the download !!


Cool! Which night?

gtrguy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtrguy said:


> Cool! Which night?
> 
> gtrguy


I was at the Thursday night show


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was at the Thursday night show


Same here- stellar night!

gtrguy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Downloads Still Pending*

It appears there was a lot more work invlolved in getting these shows done. I guess 8 days was really stretching it.



> 30 December 2008
> DOWNLOAD UPDATE DETAILS
> Hello Friends,
> 
> ...


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm really wishing I had caught this show when it came through town.

Anyhow, here's a fairly interesting clip showing DZ in his home studio. He also talks about some of Frank's old gear etc...

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=jRXnPcIK1V8


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey guys....
would have loved to see the show....

I'm still filling in my collection of Franks original works...
its a huge collection....and will take some time....

a few years back....a buddy's sister who worked for warner bro's dropped a promo copy of lather on me for free...its a multi cd set....you cant buy in stores....

I have seen zappa does zappa in stores....but have been resisting buying so far....

I may have to break down and spend the cash....after listening to these reviews

Auger


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I downloaded the Chicago show that they put out as a bonus because of the long wait. Fabulous recording and a great show. Looking forward to getting the Toronto show when it's finally done.


----------

